
Create a new virtual host in less than 5 seconds - sahil2305dua
https://medium.com/@sahildua2305/create-a-new-virtual-host-in-less-than-5-seconds-723c8bc183ae#.8keqzztda
======
jlg23
alternatively, in just 1 second:

0) enable mass vhosting in your apache[1] - you only do this once

1) cp -R ~/webprojecttemplate /www/vhosts/mynewvhost

2) add mynewvhost to /etc/hosts

done.

[1]
[https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/vhosts/mass.html](https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/vhosts/mass.html)

~~~
sahil2305dua
5 seconds is over-estimated. As you can see (if you read the post), you just
have to run one command for any new virtual host and no need to edit any conf
file or hosts file ever.

But yeah, useful link. Thanks for that :)

